# Hook organizer ideas



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Just found this at Michael's if anyone is looking for something different


















Warning they r not cheap between 15 to 18 dollars. If your up for some major organization this could be a good thing


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I started tying flies about 20 years ago. I bought this from Michaels.








It was cheap and it is conveniently slotted the width of a hook pack. Each column is by size with largest on the left. With the hooks in the pack I know what they are. FYI below that is a Tupperware container that seals almost air tight that I got cheap at Kmart. I store all my capes and saddles in it. Some I've had for 20 years. I'll show you a front view.








The bottom cabinets I got from Gerstner for Christmas about 3 years ago. I got everything else in these cabinets. This is not a top of the line Gerstner but you can get seconds at their location for good pricing. They are located in Dayton. I don't have much space. I can lean back in my tying chair and access all these storage areas. I made the little bench it all sits on so I don't have to bend over, I'm old. I got my Ott lite and magnifier from a sewing store for about $30 versus what 150$ from a flyfish house. Shop cheap there are plenty of ways to organize for not a lot of $$.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I have a full size antique drafting table that is my tying desk circa ( 1948) “it has the old ink bottle holders in the drawer”.

Just for tying materials I have 8 Tupperware rolling cabinets “yes way to much and that's why I give away so much cause I am not gonna use it”.

I have these different modular storage flat boxes. They are cheap I bought them over the years between Joann Fabrics, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and other hobby stores.

I have over 56 types of hooks here and in a sizes from 6/0 salt water hooks , some Alex Jackson salmon hooks 4-8, and down to 18 midge hooks. I have my tube flies also organized in this manner in two other modular boxes. You can do it cheaper for sure, but my OCD will not allow it to be any other way than it is today. Lol

We are all wired different and its in that uniqueness that allows us to learn from one another.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Does anybody get the Mad River Outfitters U Tube channel?.
Yesterday they put out a video on an Oasis Hook organizer. Coincidence


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

? Coincidence of what?


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Coincidence or are they on this board. It would be smart if they were. The Oasis Hook organizer is a nice product that doesn't take up much space. Oasis makes good products. I have an Oasis bench from 2002. It just rests on my table.My wife only paid about 100$ for it(Christmas present).No, I don't work for Mad River Outfitters nor do I mean to insinuate that anyone does. Just an observation.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Lol I just wanted you to clear that up no worries friend


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My hook organization solution is...well...I don't have one. All of my hook packs are in a large bin.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Going Rogue lol


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

To be honest sometimes I don't know if I flyfish because I want to tie flys or vice a versa. I need to know how many hooks I have of a kind and size. I tie a lot on 200R tiemcos so I always want 25 in reserve. I like to know everything I have. Perhaps that's a bit obsessive.


----------

